# Found a squeezo strainer



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

I am on cloud nine right now. I found a ad on craigslist for a squeezo strainer and called on it right away. The lady was very nice and said she had used it twice in the years she had it. No longer cans at age 76 and was wanting to sell it. She had 4 of the attachment/screens and a few books she said. I about ran out of work to go get it.

The total cost was $40 still in the box with 2 of the screens still in sealed packages! The books she had were 1 owners manual and 3 cook books put out by squeezo years ago. I am walking on clouds right now and can not wait until the garden starts producing again.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

missysid said:


> I am on cloud nine right now. I found a ad on craigslist for a squeezo strainer and called on it right away. The lady was very nice and said she had used it twice in the years she had it. No longer cans at age 76 and was wanting to sell it. She had 4 of the attachment/screens and a few books she said. I about ran out of work to go get it.
> 
> The total cost was $40 still in the box with 2 of the screens still in sealed packages! The books she had were 1 owners manual and 3 cook books put out by squeezo years ago. I am walking on clouds right now and can not wait until the garden starts producing again.


Great find! The cheapest I've found on line (new) was $195.00!:clap:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Woo hoo! What a find! I watch eBay all the time, but have never seen one go for less than $100 (usually much more) and that's well used, plus the cost of shipping. You did great!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got mine in a bag at a yard sale about 15 years ago, I know how you are feeling! - congrats, great score!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

May I ask what a 'squeezo strainer' is?
I might need one. 

*(o:*
stef


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

You do Stef! I'm just waiting for my opportunity to buy one at a good price.

Here's a link of an earlier discussion about them!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Stef, a Squeezo is a food mill that makes short work out of fruits and veggies without having to peel, core or seed them first. It's great for making juices, jellies, jams, any kind of puree you need, including baby food. It's like a wonder tool for canners, lol. 

http://www.amazon.com/Squeezo-Strai...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1269836817&sr=8-1

There's also the Victorio, which is a cheaper version, but it's plastic.

http://www.amazon.com/Palmer-Wholes...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1269837157&sr=1-1


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I checked out the Amazon link and saw what a neat device this is.

A great tool for someone who does a lot of canning. 


stef


----------

